

Slick New iOS Library Lets You Easily Manage Color Schemes in Your Apps - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/dreed1/Color-Factory

======
BenjaminCoe
We're starting to open-source some of the iOS libraries we've been building at
work. First library out the door, Color-Factory. It helps you easily build up
a default palette to use across your application.

